# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  its official

## MIke R

the 06/07 is season is underway and  upon us....A Basin and Loveland get all the press for being the first in North America to open...but these guys have been beating them both to the punch for a few years now...and it is one helluva kickass mountain


http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/109240050

----------


## JoshA

I've got to plan a visit to Silverton. The San Juans are my favorite mountains in Colorado.

----------


## MIke R

yup....Summit and Eagle County get all the press...but thats where the real action is....Wolf Creek...Slverton...but dont worry...the  land rapists are waiting in the wings...

----------


## MIke R

well thats too bad....perhaps another time...tell your son King Soopers is selling 4 pack passes  to Copper for 84 bucks....the deal expires this Saturday

----------


## JoshA

Hmm... He got his Colorado pass already but maybe I'll pick up some passes for later in the winter.

----------


## JoshA

Miker: I've heard it's been wintry on the Front Range. What's the situation at the ski areas? Anything open or opening soon?

----------


## MIke R

I heard this weekend possibly for A Basin and or Loveland...the big boys hhave no interest in opening anytime soon....we were suppose to get 8 inches last night into today but that was a big bust....nothing....a little rain right now...next snow event is suppose to happen tomorrow night..we are definetly in a stormy pattern right now and it has been cold and dry enough to make snow for sure at night.....I'll post it all here as it happens..I usually get a phone call right before and I am usually on the first lift line to go up....stay tuned

----------


## JoshA

Doesn't look like I'll be making a ski excursion part of my Boulder trip Thursday but thanks for the info. Hope to ski with you another time.

----------


## MIke R

ABasin is open...Josh PM me if you want to take a few runs Saturday or Sunday morning...I'll be there for an hour or so both mornings

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2.../NEWS/61012002

----------


## JoshA

Right now in LoDo bar trying to post w treo. Pretty booked for the wkend. Buffs tomorrow. Later this winter for sure. Beautiful weather!

----------


## JoshA

My sources tell me that it's snowing on the Front Range. Miker, did you get to ski  this past weekend? We had a great time in Boudler and the Buffs actually had their first win after 10 losses!

----------


## MIke R

we are getting hammered as I post this...skiing was good on Saturday, albeit on limited intermediate terrain...regardless of that it was just good to be out on the mountain and on skis again after a looooong 4 month hiatus from it....Sunday morning  was very foggy ( something we rarely see )...so I  didnt go...this weekend should be excellent with much more open terrain at both Loveland and A Basin as we are suppose to get over a foot tonight

----------


## MIke R

Josh...blizzard conditions right now and about a foot on my snow measuring stick  out on the deck - so far.....suppose to rage all night...tell your boy to get up here...A Basin is going to be to rocking when it finally clears....snowiest October I can remember...I would imagine even the big boys are probably thinking about opening soon

life is good

----------


## JoshA

The boy's in Vegas, baby. Hope he can still afford to ski when he returns. LOL.

----------


## MIke R

yeah with Southwest going for 89 bucks roundtrip and it only being less then an hour flight....its hard NOT to go

----------


## Dennis

I flew back from Vegas yesterday and it looked pretty snowy in your neighborhood...really beautiful from 32K ft.

----------

